# Plane Recommendation



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Guys....

Ok, so i'm a powertool person.....I don't plan on changing that any time soon, HOWEVER, i would like a small plane to clean up/adjust sizes on tennnons. So.....I know nothing about planes.....what model would be good for me to look for?

Thanks


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Honestly? A sharp chisel.

What size tenons are we talking about? If you HAD to use a plane then a Stanley 97 plane, or other chisel plane, would be most appropriate.

Edit:
Or a 92 shoulder plane that also doubles as a chisel plane.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been using a chisel now, but i assumed there had to be an easier way.....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A chisel plane is just that... A chisel (really all planes are but) held at a controlled angle. 

I use what you could call either a large chisel or a small slick (schlick) to trim tenons. It's 2" wide and the business end is about 14" long. I don't find chisel planes to be all that effective or user friendly unless you do a lot of trimming into corners.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Shoulder planes are made to do exactly what you want, but if you stick to the higher end planes they can be fairly expensive. They are usually made with the blade wider than the body by a few thousandths to allow the plane to get into the corner of the tenon. Consider the size if you choose to get one. I have the Lie Neilson "large" and it's quite heavy and a handful to wield. The medium size (about 3/4") wide is a good all around one, though I find myself using the small size (1/2") as often as any of the others.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree with the above but will add the Stanley #140 or similar block plane. I got a set of the lee valley skewed blocks when they were on sale. I like them a lot.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I purchased a Lee Valley medium shoulder plane.

I use to clean up dado's and tenons. Shoulder planes have blades which extend to the outside of the body so can get into a corner.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=48430&cat=1,41182,68490

Chisels also work, but a shoulder plane is faster.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Chisels also work, but a shoulder plane is faster.


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say the OP sounded to be talking about trimming tenon cheeks... Y'all are all talking about trimming shoulders.

Just an observation...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say the OP sounded to be talking about trimming tenon cheeks... Y'all are all talking about trimming shoulders.
> 
> Just an observation...


I know. I use my shoulder plane for the shoulders and the cheeks. Works for me.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

i use either the shoulder or skewed block for both as well, although I'll admit the shoulder plane works better for cheeks. Almost any rabbit type plane (with the iron to the edge) would work, although some are more convenient than others. Someone probably should note as well, chisel and shoulder planes are pretty easy to make.


----------

